# Installing UfRAW as a GIMP Plugin



## EhJsNe (Aug 8, 2009)

I just returned from my vacation to Arizona, and have about 100 RAW images, that as of right now cant do anything with other than edit with picasa, save as a jpg then edit in GIMP, which would entirely defeat the purpose of shooting in RAW in the first place.

Somebody mentioned to me to use UFRAW as a gimp plugin, and sent me a link, when I poseted a thread about JPG quality differences, and said to shoot in RAW, and edit in GIMP, just install UFRAW...sounded easy at the time..

So, I went the the UfRAW website...looked all over, googled it, and couldnt find out how to install it as a GIMP plugin....could someone please help me out? Im using GIMP 2.6 if that helps at all...


----------



## Garbz (Aug 9, 2009)

Quick google brought up this: 




Not sure if it will work.

One thing to question is does UFRAW bypass the fact that GIMP doesn't natively support 16bit processes yet? In my eyes this is what makes the otherwise excellent program absolutely no good for photography. I'm not saying you'd find something better for the price, there is nothing better for the price, just that editing RAWs may not yield the true benefits in GIMP. (I haven't looked at this since GIMP2.4 so I don't know entirely. Just something lookup).


----------

